# New Pics Xingu N Elong



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wild fin colouring on the xingu, i dont think ive ever seen one with those colours, looks sweet as hell


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that elong is my fav of the two. I don't see too many of those. the tank set up is really nice man








how are both the fish? ive heard elongs are very skittish


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey thanks for compliments.. Ya I love both fish. Two good pickups. Both have good personality. Neither skittish too much. Once in a while they swim away but usually finger chase and just like to check me out n observe what I'm doing. The elong was bit skittish at first but has grown a bit larger and is braver. He does this thing that where he goes to the glass and wiggles against it real quick snapping his jaws..... ADORABLE LOL. I've seen other elongatus behave same way


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

glad to hear both fish are finger chasers! that's the ideal piranha for sure! 
very cool! I always admired the elong...such an amazing predator. stream line, fast, razor sharp teeth. everything a piranha is in a sports car package lol


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya they r awesome. I noticed they feed a bit differently then dif p's. They kind of bum rush and use their speed to help cut through prey because I think their jaws are a bit less muscular then rhoms or pygos but that's a guess


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice fish, Love Elongs. Hopefully soon to get one sent out to my small little home town. Thats a fish I've never owned and always wanted


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet tank setups and kool looking Serrasalmus.


----------

